# AH Supply Rocks!



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got my 55 Watt Bright Kit from AH Supply in the mail today. Set it up over my 20 Gallon Long planted tank and in under 2 hours all my plants have begun pearling like crazy. Anubias, Crypts, Dwarf Sag, Cabomba, and swords are all loving this thing. 

I thought that the kit would mean more growth out of the plants but didn't expect this much result. Especially considering this is the only variable that's changed. I had 45 Watts NO before.

I can't wait to get some pictures up.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

AH Supply reflectors are very good, especially compared to a typical white painted, flat "reflector" normally used with regular fluorescent lights in a DIY hood. So, effectively, you increased the light by a lot more than 45 to 55 watts.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Not to kill your buzz, but now that this variable has changed, all the others will as well. 20L is not a tall tank and you'll need to be vigilant about lighting duration, co2, and traces. 55w PC is a lot more than 45 NO...

Things seem peachy now, but could turn sour. Heads up

They are outstanding lights, btw!


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to have to watch the algae closely in the next few days or weeks or whatever. I suspect I'll probably have to change my fertilizer dosing and/or photo period to get it right. Should be a learning experience I hope.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

AHsuppy always gets my recommendation for CF options. Great turnaround time, and fantastic lights to boot! 

-John N.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had one problem with AH Supply lights though.

I got the smallest kit. The bulbs don't have a strap to hold them in place, so they eventually start to "droop". The warm-up and cool-down has some expansion and contraction of the bulb. Over several months this allows gravity to pull downwards on the bulb. Eventually the bulb stops working prematurely. 

Other than that, or the fact that this smallest kit uses very ugly, ineffiecient magnetic ballasts, it's a pretty good kit.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

ruki said:


> I've had one problem with AH Supply lights though.
> 
> I got the smallest kit. The bulbs don't have a strap to hold them in place, so they eventually start to "droop". The warm-up and cool-down has some expansion and contraction of the bulb. Over several months this allows gravity to pull downwards on the bulb. Eventually the bulb stops working prematurely.
> 
> Other than that, or the fact that this smallest kit uses very ugly, ineffiecient magnetic ballasts, it's a pretty good kit.


I have never had that problem with the 13W kits. I don't think a 13W electronic ballast exists.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

When I first read the title, I thought "woah! AH is now selling rocks?!!"


but ya , they do rock! ;p


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I just got a 2x 55 watt kit from them. I am making the hood tonight. So far, I would have to agree.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

> When I first read the title, I thought "woah! AH is now selling rocks?!!"


lol
Yeah, I started the thread to hopefully help out any people out there who may be in the same position I was a few weeks ago. I had NO and wanted to go to PC but spent hours trying find the cheapest option on the net. I was very skeptical that a reflector could really make that much difference and I questioned if the AH Supply kit would be worth the extra money.

I would have to say that I don't think I'll buy from anywhere else unless I ever go metal hallide.

Now to work on the algae that loves this new fixture as much as I do.....


----------



## Gatorguy (Aug 28, 2006)

I just received my second order from them a few days ago. I now own 6x55w for my 110g tall and 1x36w for my 35hex. They are awesome lights.

Above and beyond that, they have top notch customer service. I had a little problem with my first order and they shipped a replacement part Priority mail for no charge. They fix problems fast!

I'm definitely a satisfied, loyal customer!


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

They are great! I just suck at building things out of wood, like hoods.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Craig Tarvin said:


> I have never had that problem with the 13W kits. I don't think a 13W electronic ballast exists.


Two bulbs are drooping. One got really bad, so I replaced it.

The bulbs are really weird. I tried to run them off of a multi balast line electronic ballast and they would not start. Turned out that these bulbs have a built-in starter in their base, so you can't use an electronic ballast with them


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

ruki, so you would not recommend the 13 watt retrofit kits then? I was considering that for my 10 gallon.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

dyckster said:


> ruki, so you would not recommend the 13 watt retrofit kits then? I was considering that for my 10 gallon.


It's a tough call. There aren't many good fixtures of that footprint. It should work well for a 10 gallon tank. Add wire strap to support the lamps if you see any drooping and that will take care of that issue. (Other PC lamp fixtures do include support straps to keep their bulbs in place.)

Alternative fixture:
After I give up the requirement for short verticle clearance and general not-being-too-ugly, I found a $40.00 PC outdoor area light at the hardware store that worked well for narrow tall, square-topped aqauriums.

Regent: Product Detail for DL65FPC Series
It's a mini version of the high bay fixture with a 65 watt PC bulb instead of a metal halide bulb. I got some metalic spray paint and painted the plastic reflector (only need to paint the exterior). The bell reflector sends decent light to the bottom of a 13 * 13 * 24 inch tall tank. The bulb claims to be 6500K. Replacement bulbs are around $10.00.

On such a tank, one of these area lights works better than three of the APC 13 watt kits. But it's quite ugly though


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got a 2x55W system from them for my 55 gallon, I would also have to say it is an excellent system. Very easy to install and the cheapest retro kit I found anywhere. I just planted my tank yesterday and I cant be sure, but I am almost positive my plants have begun spurting already.


----------



## Chandresh (Nov 18, 2006)

Just wanted to agree with all of you; this is my third purchase from AH. They're great. Here are pics of the hood that I built out of red oak with ebony and red mohogany stain. It's a 2x13 kit with 5500K bulbs. The absolute MINIMUM interior dimensions possible with this kit are 9.5Lx6.5W, as you can see in the pics. Wish I had made it bigger, but they didn't label their ballast size for the 13w kits on their site.


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I just got a 1x55 kit from them with a 7800k bulb (it's new).
I still have to build a hood before I can use it, but when I tested it out it was a nice color and brightness.
When I sent questions to them they were very helpful.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I got a 1x96W retro from them and I like it a lot. My only question about the bulb is - sometimes it seems to start slowly (not-so bright spots that do get to looking normal after a minute or so), sometimes it's instantly on at full intensity. Is this normal?


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

i am not sure if CFLs are the same as regular fluorescents or not, but sometimes when they are cold they take longer to light up. sometimes they do not turn on at all for a few mins.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It's normal for many fluorescent bulbs not to start up at full brightness.

These bulbs are powered by charging up a mercury gas plasma. The plasma sheds ultraviolet photons which strike the phosphor coating the edge of the bulb. Then the phosphor then sheds photons at a longer wavelength (visible light). It can take a while for the plasma cloud to get going. Without that going full blast, the bulb will be dim.

Note, if it takes several minutes for the bulb to light at a normal room temperature, then there is likely something wrong with the bulb, ballast or bulb connection. It should fire within a few seconds and reach full brightness within 5 minutes or so.


----------

